# pamięć do dat/liczb/cyfr



## eleannor

Kolejne pytanie z serii "jak się mówi?". Która wersja jest, według was, najpopularniejsza? _Mam pamięć do liczb/cyfr/dat_? 
W zaprzeczeniu chyba najczęściej słyszy się 'nie mam pamięci do dat', ale w formie twierdzącej już rzadziej (przynajmniej w moim środowisku).


----------



## majlo

Według mnie: 1 - _pamięć do dat, _2 - _pamięć do liczb_, 3 - _pamięć do cyfr_.
I taka sama kolejność w przeczeniach.


----------



## kknd

wg mnie zależy co chcesz powiedzieć: czy masz pamięć do cyfr, do liczb, czy też dat… (czy też nie) ^^ np. o numerze telefonu powiedziałbym, że „nie mam pamięci do liczb” (nie użyłbym z pewnością „pamięci do dat” ); przyznam, że sformułowanie dotyczące cyfr jest jednak w moim mniemaniu zbyt techniczne (że tak to ujmę).


----------



## majlo

Wydaje mi się, że chodzi o daty... ?


----------



## eleannor

zadając to pytanie miałam na myśli częstą chyba sytuację przy nauce historii - spamiętywanie dat, ale rocznych. Jak ktoś zadałby pytanie typu 'jak ty to wszystko spamiętujesz?', to myśląc o datach, mimo to powiedziałabym 'mam pamięć do liczb', bo w końcu zapamiętuję numery, a nie daty dzienne. Ale taka rozkmina to chyba przesada, bez żadnego podłoża poza moim 'widzimisię'


----------



## majlo

A czemu widzimisię w cudzysłowie?


----------



## eleannor

nie byłam pewna tego słowa, ale wujek google podpowiada, że jest i ma się całkiem dobrze


----------

